# Horse names - what are yours and why?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sky came with the name Sky. No clue what it means but I think it's because his body looks like the sky with the chestnut parts like clouds and he's very tall too. 

It just fits him I suppose; have been contemplating to change it but haven't picked a good name yet.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Zanna is a play on Zan from Zan Par Bar who is strong in her pedigree and Xanax because she is my anti-anxiety medicine.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

When I bought Sunny, her name was Sunkist. It was such a girly name and Sunny just doesn't fit the connotations. But at the same time, I had been talking back and forth over email with the original owner about "Sunkist" that I couldn't just start calling her some totally different name (Indy was my other choice).

So, I just made a slight alteration to her original name and it fits her perfectly. I couldn't imagine calling "Sunny" anything else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Registered name is RDR Independence Day, RDR is the name of the ranch that bred him, Rocking D Ranch, Independence Day is because he ran away from his mom at 3 days old and ran down the road. He had to be caught & dragged back. When he was a week or so old, he jumped the fence into the neighbors to hang out with those horses. His sire, which I now own as well is Value Added, I don't know the reasoning on that, I am assuming it is from his pedigree name list. His barn name is Scotty, again I have no idea why. RDR Independence Day is called Indy, obvious reason, lol.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Kelo's Chance is Kelo's registered name. From his grand sire's Kelo Connection and Chancey Image.

I don't always feel like it fits. But he's unique in mind and in color and his name is too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well my boy came with his name and it suits him.completely. outlaw is a 15-16 yr old arab geldinh who was a terror as a stud and still to this day has those jerk days. Also his face looks to have a small hand and middle finger in his blaze haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Also his face looks to have a small hand and middle finger in his blaze haha.


ROFL!!! :lol: I'd love to see a picture!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Aero's name was actually chosen before we met her. DD had been talking forever about how she would have a horse - a chestnut gelding with two white socks - and his name would be Aero. Well, to let her know she was finally getting her wish, I ordered a leather halter with an engraved nameplate with "AERO" on it for her 12th birthday -- the name stuck, but the chestnut gelding somehow turned out to be a bay mare, lol.
Yahzi is named for Ben Yahzee from the movie "Windtalkers" - but I changed up the spelling because I liked it better, lol.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a 5 year old paint that came with the name Ashurrah-too we renamed her Inanna...meaning New Moon.
My one year old came with the name I don't know? horse? as his named when asked it so we changed it to Atreyu from the Never Ending story.
My O.G. horse was named Sassy and I hated that name so I renamed her Twilight.
And I just realized I have two of the three movies from that vampire set. Geesh maybe I need to rename them again or watch the movies.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

My QH is Harley he came with it, hes a registered QH and his name is Ten Bar Harleywood! hes very flashy! my paints registered and its McCues Flashy Warrior aka Flash hes very loveable and sweet and it fits him. my mom i let her pick her horses name and she desided to keep Cody which they called him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My gelding's name is Buenos Aires because his blaze is in the shape of South America. We call him Aires (pronounced Aries, like the Greek god of war).

The mare that I'm buying this week has the registered name of Im Grands Tiara and they call her Tiara. I really don't like the name, so I'm looking to change him. This is her sale ad: Warmblood Mare Any suggestions are welcome. I like names with meaning and/or that are after literary characters. My favorite authors are Clive Cussler and Robert Jordan.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ask and you shall recieve haha here is outlaw








attitude and all hah


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

My gelding is out of the Arabian park horse, TF Totally Kool. His registered name is Kool Rain, and so he came with the name Koolio. At first I didn't like it much, but he's such a lover that I started calling him Julio Koolio (after the romantic singer Julio Iglasias). Koolio has stuck since and I cannot imagine calling him anything else... OK, except maybe "knucklehead" or "goober" on occasion.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Phantom came with his name and it suits him. I'm guessing they named him Phantom because he's white ~shrugs~

TC's registered name is ToeDoe TomCat and it was shortened to TomCat which was then shortened to TC or T-Bird as I've been calling him much more lately.

Dice came with the name Frosty (registered name is Flecs Frosted Design). It didn't really seem to suit him so I wanted something different and I noticed on the one side of his neck he has two spots that reminded me of snake eyes when you roll 2 dice. So his name became Dice. In the pic you can see the two spots I was talking about.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Emmy is just Emmy, I just liked the name and thought it fit her.
Heidi is Heidi because her registered name is Tell n Hide
Ruester got his name because my mom's maiden name is Rue. And he also liked to lift his tail up like a rooster when he was little.
Holiday is called so because that's in his registered name. [forgot it...]
Willow looked like a willow.
Scarlett is just an old name she used to have. We tried to change it to Jesse because that's the guy that gave it to her but it didn't fit.
I don't know about JB's name...
Snazzy is Snazzy because his registered name is The _Snazzy_ Drifter.
And lastly, Oro is called Oro because he's a palomino! xD


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, so I have a Roxi, Trixi, Lexi, Sunny, Kali, Smokey, Ranger, Bandit and a Cheyenne... Trixi is her name because when she was younger she somehow manged to be in another field then where I have left he :0) Smokey because he`s a grey, Sunny because she is a Palomino and the others just because they kind of fit the horses personalities! Oh I love picking horse names!


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

When I got Drifter his name was "No-Name", I mean really? He had gone through about 5 owners in a short period of time. The lady I bought him from didn't name him because she intended to sale him after she and I worked with him.

Well I fell in love. And I bought him. I named him Drifter because of the way he "drifted" from home to home. I am thinking about making his showname Desperado Drifter.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I like names with meaning and/or that are after literary characters. My favorite authors are Clive Cussler and Robert Jordan.


There are a TON of great names in Robert Jordan's work! I'd say see what her personality says - stubborn and snippy like Nynaeve, or a strong feminine personality like Egwene... or Moiraine... ok, don't get me started! :lol:


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

My miniatures came with the names Justabelle (her father was Justin Time, and her mother was Belle-something) and Thundercloud. Thundercloud is a little fatso so it kind of suits him, but I never liked Justabelle. The breeder called her "Justy" and we did too, for years, but just this past year I started calling her "Jaybee" and it works so much better on her! It kind of makes me think of that saying "float like a butterfly, sting like a bee" - she's my little bee


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Failbhe said:


> There are a TON of great names in Robert Jordan's work! I'd say see what her personality says - stubborn and snippy like Nynaeve, or a strong feminine personality like Egwene... or Moiraine... ok, don't get me started! :lol:


Her current owners say she's a HUGE love bug. My own "problem" with names from the Wheel of Time series is that they're either really long (and not easily shortened) or difficult to pronounce. I have such an easier time naming geldings! lol 

I do, however, like Faile and Min from the books.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

All my horses came with their names. I'm not a huge fan of renaming, unless it's really necessary. Fortunately, their names really suited them- Envi is a lovely little grey arabian, although he was actually named Envi by his breeders because, apparently, he was born with both his testicles dropped (I don't know if that's normal or not, but apparently they thought it was funny/ interesting enough to call him Envi...)
Gerronimo... well, he lives up to his name. Attitude wise, he's a 'do first, think later', happy go lucky, unphase-able dominant gelding who not only is round and black like a bowling ball, but acts like one too- he has a rather endless supply of energy which the other horses don't seem to share, which means that they don't want to entertain him when the 'poor' guy wants to be. So what does he do? While all the others stand together, enjoying the peace, he sneaks to the end of the pasture, then takes off full speed smack into the middle of them, biting their butts and scattering them before he dodges the mares' attacks, runs off to let them regroup, and does it again. If the name Gerronimo doesn't suit him, I don't know what does. Actually, scratch that, next best suited name would be Chub Tub. Which is completely self-explanatory, lol.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I do, however, like Faile and Min from the books.


Haha and if she misbehaves you can always call her 'Zarine' or 'Elmindreda'! (You know, like when you knew your parents were REALLY mad because they used your whole name...)


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

My husband's QH gelding is Kid. I don't know his registered name or why he calls him Kid, but I think it's after something in a western movie.

My Arab mare, I got her as a yearling and was the one to originally register her. I named her Temptress Bandora (after sire Bandoro) and that she was always so "look at me" acting, total girl. I always called her Dora. After she turned 5 I was at a place in my life that it was best for her and her future that she have a new person to handle her dailies, and I didn't want to fool with a lease, so I sold her. I bought her back a few years ago and she was still Dora, but the girl had changed her registered name to Malikador. It bothered me a little, but not much I can do about it and I wasn't spending the money to change it back.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Well my boy came with his name and it suits him.completely. outlaw is a 15-16 yr old arab geldinh who was a terror as a stud and still to this day has those jerk days. Also his face looks to have a small hand and middle finger in his blaze haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


THAT is hilarious!

Belle came to me as Sky...I call her Big Mamma or just Mamma.
Snickers came to me as Snookie...hated it....I mostly call her Doo or Dooers.
Cheyanne came as Mico...registered name is Mico Pepp Leo....I love indian names.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh ya my trainer gets a kick out of it her sister i believe is actually the one who named him. they worked him while he was on the track haha mean ****** from what I've been told.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

DriftingShadow said:


> When I got Drifter his name was "No-Name", I mean really? He had gone through about 5 owners in a short period of time. The lady I bought him from didn't name him because she intended to sale him after she and I worked with him.
> 
> Well I fell in love. And I bought him. I named him Drifter because of the way he "drifted" from home to home. I am thinking about making his showname Desperado Drifter.


I love Drifter and his extended showname Desperado Drifter.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok. I have several horses at this point. (Excuse all the edited pics, I'm on an "atsy" kick) First is Holly. Her registered name is actually "Aust N Flowers", however, I just couldn't deal with that. She spent a good week unnamed. The story of how she came to be called Holly is kind of morbid. My dad was highly interested in a murder case back in the 70's involving a girl named Holly Maddox, and in talking about it so much, the name just kind of came to suit her. So Holly she became. 










I have Gulliver, a bay tobiano draft cross of some sort. He came to me as "Chewy" and after pondering new names until I was braindead, I asked for suggestions here, and the suggestion of Gulliver just stood out as perfect! So he is now Gulliver, or Gully for short.










I have a grade QH/Paint cross that I named Rossi Roux. Rossi is the name his former owner gave him, and I liked the sound of adding "Roux" to the end. I am
from Louisiana, and he's the perfect color for the name Roux as he's a brownish color with black points. He's 4 months old soon.











Those are my main 3 at this time, but I'll be adding more to our little herd soon. =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Many of mine came with their names; Bessie, Taz, Olen, Jesse, Nester, Zeiner*, Snuffy* (*named by my Brother). All my others earned their name in one way or another.

Dobe: he was captured in Adobe Town Wyoming.









Big John: Named after that old song...because he's absolutely a monster sized horse














Denny: I named him when I was young, I named him after the buckskin horse in "Man from Snowy River". It ended up being very fitting because he would fearlessly go wherever the heck I pointed him and not slow down at all unless I told him to. We did manage to go off a cliff once at a dead run, but the landing didn't look nearly as good as the one in the movie LOL.









Pokey: named that because he is anything but "pokey" LOL. He used to be the type that would just vanish out from under you if he saw the boogerman anywhere...and he saw it everywhere :wink:.









*******: Came with the name Diamond, but it didn't suit him. Very nasty bucker that just won't get over it. He was given to me and I would just as soon ship him off to a stock contractor, but Dad seems to have taken a liking to him so he's going to try to ride him:?.









Tiny: named that because he was the smaller of the 2 mules (his mate's name was Buster). Funny calling him Tiny since he stands around 17 hands and weighs about 1500.









Rafe: I heard the name somewhere and always liked it. It fits because he sometimes seems to have a bit of a nonchalant air to go along with his slightly obnoxious attitude. I've always been a sucker for unusual names because I hate naming a dog/horse some common name and then running into 500 people with a horse/dog with the same name.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> I love Drifter and his extended showname Desperado Drifter.


Thank you 
I chose the showname because one of the guys who worked at the barn I got him from would always sing/hum 'Desperado' by the Eagles whenever he was grooming him and the message of that song fits his history in a way. I would have never thought of Desperado or Drifter as names for a horse, but they both seem to fit him perfectly.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Meh..Mine aren't that interesting..

Hickory is Papa Hickory Doc..For obvious reasons..He gets it from his bloodlines.
Papa Hickory Doc Quarter Horse

Nikki is Nu Kinda Nic, also named after her bloodlines.. Nu Kinda Nic
Nu Kinda Nic Quarter Horse

Lark is Land Oh Lark, also named after her bloodlines..Not too fond of her registered name lol 
Land Oh Lark Quarter Horse

BUT, they all have nicknames along with their above barn names..

Hickory - Hey fat, little beast (because he thinks he is one)..My sister calls him Hot Sauce because he is a feisty old man..His name when he's in trouble is Little S*** Head..

Nikki - Nu, Noodle, Lady, Nuh Nuh..lol She has a few weird ones that she's picked up along the way..

Lark - Lark is just Booger or Sweet.. Not sure why exactly we started calling her Booger but it stuck..


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

My guys are:

Meshia- 8 year old appy grey varnish mare. It means "our eyes". She has such a soft eye and elegance to her, to me it just suited.

Danaro: He 2 year old tri leapord appy. He was out of an appy mare I rescued along with 3 other mares. They where all in foal and he was the first to make it. The other was a dummy foal. So my boarder suggested Danaro. Means strong one she said.

Buckaroo- was another foal out of the appy mares. A two year old buckskin...than, now is a varnish buckskin. When he was born I would scratch his bum, he than do laps bucking around the stall. Thank god that only lasted for the first week, or I be missing teeth and a head.

Ice Man- a medcine hat paint. I didn't name him, his pervious owner did. Not too sure why, he black and white. I think its unique and can't change it. He gets called Ice a lot of the time or bone head. Stuborn ******! 

Than there's my favorite name!
Rent money: 3 year old blanket appy. I was suppose move 3 hours a way from home with an ex so we both could go to school and be togther. I spent a year saving up. 2 months before the "big move" I found out he was having many friendly encounters with other girls. That's a bull rider for ya! So I ditched him, went out the next day but Rent Money as a yearling with some of the money I saved up. Let's just say I was busy with him and off the dating scene for over a year!!!  he is worth it all, and kept me occupied so I was able to move on with life and not get dragged back into the ex,and today I am more than happy with my decision not to move and stay at home and work with Rent Money!! Hahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

DriftingShadow said:


> Thank you
> I chose the showname because one of the guys who worked at the barn I got him from would always sing/hum 'Desperado' by the Eagles whenever he was grooming him and the message of that song fits his history in a way. I would have never thought of Desperado or Drifter as names for a horse, but they both seem to fit him perfectly.


Funny...I was just humming that song earlier today!

I love names with humor. I have said that I should have named Big Mamma....who is like a bull in a china shop...Tiny Dancer. She really does try to be dainty, but it doesn't work...she reminds me so much of myself.

I always think it is clever to name the crazy ones....anything that sounds 'slow' lol.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Alli doesnt have a name on her passport because her owners always intended on selling her and letting the new owners register a name, and keeping her older brother (worked the other way round in reality!) Because shes only on loan to me she is still nameless, but I decided to call her Alli, short for Allouette. Its french and means lark, as in the bird, and that represents both elegance, speed and beauty, and the fact Alli is always larking around and getting herself into mischief! 

Alli for short suits her too because she can be a beautiful shiny showy horse, but usually shes a shaggy tomboy horse and Alli seemed to fit


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

My wife's horse is Copper. That's the name he came with. We thought it was because he was the color of a new penny. We kept it not thinking of changing it. It does fit him, not because of his color since he got darker but because he cops an attitude. 

The second horse we got really didn't have a name yet. Lucy was only 6 weeks old and they were about to put her down because they didn't like her markings and they didn't want to pay to get her leg taken care of. She was stepped on shortly after being born. We could have her but we had to take care of her vet costs. My wife named her after Lucille Ball of the show "I love Lucy." When we got to know her a little, her name fit because it wasn't for Lucille Ball but for Lucifer. She was a little hellion, a real devil's child. She was born early in the month of June of 2006. Very possible that it could have been on the 6th (6/6/06) By the way, she is a great, great... (not sure how many) descendant of Roy Roger's horse Trigger(Jr). 

Harley D came to us as Sly. His registered name is Silverado Sierra. We changed Sly because it didn't fit him and we wanted a name to match his size and looks. He's almost 16 hh and is fast. After we changed his name, my wife told me now I have my Harley. She doesn't want me to have a motorcycle because she's had too many friends die on them. 

Next is Ghost. We got him when the movie Ghost Rider came out. He's an Appy and he has brown spots that come and go when seasons change. Some of his white spots look like ghosts too. His old owner named him Java because his dam was Mocha and she couldn't think of anything better. 

Sheba was called Snickers because she was born close to Easter and they named her after the candy bar. She had some attitude mainly toward other horses so I chose Sheba, short for SheBadAss. People didn't like her when she was Snickers and forgot that she was the same horse after we changed her name. 

Lastly, we have Chloe. We didn't change her name. She's had that name for many years before we got her. I think she was 14 when we got her and she's had that name all her life. It fit her so we didn't see any reason to change it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skyebonanno (Apr 10, 2012)

My little mini stallion came with Nugget and has stayed at that  and my beautiful Australian stock horse who is a pally has a paddock name scooter and his show name is agincourt sandstorm,I picked his show name and paddock name  I picked sand storm because the colour of his coat, sand and the theme of the stud where he was from


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Barcoo and Joe both came with their names and Dad wouldn't let me rename either of them. Remembering how original I was at the time, they would have ended up called Star and Blaze (Barcoo has a star, Joe has a blaze). 

Maggie's breeder called her Maddy. Her second owner changed it to Madeline and then her third owner called her Hocus. I have a habit of over-shortening names and so I ended up walking around the paddock calling "OI HOE, COME HERE!" It got awkward with the neighbours so I renamed her Maggie. Maggie's registered name is Simply Hocus Pocus. Hocus Pocus = Magic = Maggie. 

Toby was Turbo (registered Turbo Drive) and it really didn't suit him as he really has no turbo switch at all. Toby was pretty close to Turbo and really cute so he became Toby. 

My first pony was called Bulimba, which I hated. He looked very regal (and huge) trotting around the paddock so he became Majesty.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Red Money Maker is his registered name. It fits him. Even though he is only a 2D horse, he's so consistant that he is almost always racking in money.

Affectionately, he is known as "Red" because well...he's red.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Today is my wedding anniversary and how appropriate that I get to tell this story...
I only had a plain silver wedding band for a long time after we got married. So Bill and I saved up some money for a diamond.
Then I saw an ad for a black walking horse colt, five months old. I had just been diagnosed with psoriatic arthritis and was in quiet a bit of pain, so I asked Bill for the gaited colt.
He said I could have colt or diamond.
Meet Elite Repeat One More Time....or my Diamond!


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

My filly is Golds Gamblin Doll, or Lucy. Her reg. Name is from her bloodlineN but I chose Lucy becuase I wanted a cute, kind of innocent name becuase she is very sweet and gentle. Then my gelding is Dun It On The QTE. Which I think is the flashiest name ever, and his faarm name is Georgie, mostly because when he was a weanling and yearling he was the more curious horse ever, he would take off his polos, drag poles and jump standerds around, so he earned the name "Curious George"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

dennys name came from his former owners calling him dent head becasue of the serious dent in his head that was never cared for properly when he was younger. now i use the name as meaning denny's resturant since he is a pig and eats everything!!!

lil red was named lil red because of her red coloring and being the shortest in the herd

bailey - well not sure why i named him that but it seems to fit

jessie - well his previous owner named him after the song jessie's girl since she thought she was jessie's  

i know pretty lame right lol


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

My horse was a polo pony and came with the horrible name of Oatmeal. The people I bought her from had only had her for about a month and they hated the name and wanted to change it, so when I decided to buy her, it was a joint decision to change her name to Isabella.

She is a very feminine horse and very delicate looking and the name Oatmeal just didn't suit her at all. I think she likes her new name. When I call her new name, her head perks up and she comes running to me. I think she hated Oatmeal as much as we did.

But I did keep her original name as her middle name. On the sales paperwork and the vet paperwork she is known as Isabella Oatmeal. But most of the time I call her Izzy.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Casper, Cheynne, and Cody, because I have done a lot of wilderness riding in the Wyoming Rockies.

Peanut because his head looked like a peanut when he was born.

Chili because that was his name when I bought him when he was 1, and his registered name (AHA) is Chili Mac...


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Lotto's came from his previous owner, he was supposed to be their 'lottery ticket'. I may soon change his name to 'Feed Bill'....


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

moderncowgirl said:


> My guys are:
> Than there's my favorite name!
> Rent money: 3 year old blanket appy. I was suppose move 3 hours a way from home with an ex so we both could go to school and be togther. I spent a year saving up. 2 months before the "big move" I found out he was having many friendly encounters with other girls. That's a bull rider for ya! So I ditched him, went out the next day but Rent Money as a yearling with some of the money I saved up. Let's just say I was busy with him and off the dating scene for over a year!!!  he is worth it all, and kept me occupied so I was able to move on with life and not get dragged back into the ex,and today I am more than happy with my decision not to move and stay at home and work with Rent Money!! Hahah
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I love this. ****.  Great name too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Ruby has her name because I got her when I was six, and she is "as red as a ruby" Her nicknames are RuRu, Rubes, old lady, along with quite a few swears depending on her mood.

Tahoe got his name because he is a big, beefy guy and the Tahoe trucks are pretty tough. He goes over and through whatever he's pointed at. He's also called Booger(bad allergies), Taco, Ta-e-ho, taquito and more often than not a string of swear words because he gets pretty full of himself.

Skip came with his name, and we originally wanted to change it but while we were thinking of a good name I continued to call him Skip, so it felt weird to give him a new name. Plus it kinda suits him. 

Karma was originally Adelaide, but it sounded too much like Adele who my mom hates. She wanted to call her caballo, the Spanish word for horse but she couldn't pronounce it right. My friend and I started calling her karma because it sounded really cool, and the name just stuck.

Honey and Suprise came with their names, Honey being called mama more often than not because she is Suprise's dam, and Suprise because my dad's employee (he couldn't handle them so he gave them to us) didn't know Honey was pregnant.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

I named my filly Reina it means "queen" in Spanish I thought it was a pretty name for a pretty filly! Then I later discovered her sire was called "king" so I thought that was ironic! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

Cat Herder - some times riding this guy is like herding cats.

Innocent Kiss - she is a very sweet calm smoochy mare, I felt this name was better then her old name "seirra"


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

My boy Tungsten came with his name. I am a science nerd and liked the idea of having an "elemental" horse. Out of curiosity one day I looked up the Tungsten wiki. Here are some quotes from it:

"The word _tungsten_ comes from the Swedish language _tung sten_ directly translatable to _*heavy* stone"_

_"_The free element is remarkable for its *robustness*."

"Of all metals in pure form, tungsten has the *highest melting point* (3,422 °C, 6,192 °F), *lowest vapor pressure* (at temperatures above 1,650 °C, 3,000 °F) and the *highest tensile stregth*."

"Tungsten with minor amounts of impurities is often *brittle and hard*, making it *difficult to work*" (LOVE this one! So very true, sadly)

"Tungsten interferes with molybdenum and copper metabolism, and is somewhat *toxic to animal life*"

So in short he is big, robust, calm, air headed, strong, difficult, and mean to other animals! Describes him perfectly, love my big boy!:lol:


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

My pali came to me from a dealer and nobody knew her name. I called on her papers and found her 3 other owners. She was born Harley after her registered name Hard as a Gem Stone. Then she was called Goldie, then Blondie. I didn't like any of them and started calling her Spirit. Spirit because whenever I am with her she lifts my spirits by keeping me SO happy. I am recently retired and I would get SO bored during the days and now Spirit and I fill our days with adventure!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine are all based on their registered names. 

I don't see any reason to change them, especially since I see people all the time posting, "Looking for 'Chocolate Chip Cookie', who was called 'Popsicle' before, and I don't know what his registered name is, but please help me find my poopsie!"

Yeah, quit changing their names and maybe you might have a shot at finding the animal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Failbhe said:


> Haha and if she misbehaves you can always call her 'Zarine' or 'Elmindreda'! (You know, like when you knew your parents were REALLY mad because they used your whole name...)


I completely forgot that Faile's real name is Zarine! I've always liked that name (at least since I first saw it in the Wheel of Time books).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

Maisy got her barn name from a British cartoon my girls used to love. Maisy is a gray mouse with the sweetest personality and it just seemed to fit my girl.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha. But that only goes so far when every other horse in your area is named "Doc" or "Jet" and they all look fairly similar! 

But I get what you mean. I'm guilty of changing names because I feel like it is a new start.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Baleigh's Chic Spirit. Her barn name is Sophie, she came with it and I hate it, but she knows it...


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My mare's registered name is Flash of Lightening. "Lightning" is mispelled on her papers. She's from the Tennessee mountains. :lol: She was named that because she has a perfect lightning bolt blaze and her sire's name is Photo Flash Reflection.

And her barn name is... Baby Girl.  The man who had her before is a kindly old southern gent who names all his animals things like Sweetie, Missy, and Honey. 

I usually call her Hufflepuff or Huffle. Harry Potter reference, due to lightning bolt blaze.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

let's see - Berry (Dona Sarpuidas Rojas) came with the name Betty. she's not a Betty lol and seeing as she's a red roan i called her Strawberry and then just Berry for short.

Jager (Captain Hook) was called Hooker when i bought him. uh... i can't refer to a horse who is clearly NOT a hooker, Hooker. so after some debate between Elvis and Jager, Jager won out. he's certainly cocky, opinionated, self centered and (sometimes) sweet so it fits.

Koda (WH Miakoda) was called Eli when i bought him. as he wasn't registered yet i got to pick his name (WH is for Wild Hearts which is the ranch that bred him). according to some stuff i found online (yes we all know how accurate that is!) i picked Miakoda as it's supposed to mean "power of the moon" and he has a half moon/bird looking star on his forehead. Koda also means friend which he certainly is - he's one of the most friendly wants to be doing whatever you're doing kinda horses i've ever met.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, Walter was name before we had his registration, and my uncle had forgotten what he had put down on it. So, we went with Walter and it suits him. He's such an old man sometimes. His registered name is QAR Frosty Rock.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

OwnedByAlli said:


> Alli doesnt have a name on her passport because her owners always intended on selling her and letting the new owners register a name, and keeping her older brother (worked the other way round in reality!) Because shes only on loan to me she is still nameless, but I decided to call her Alli, short for Allouette. Its french and means lark, as in the bird, and that represents both elegance, speed and beauty, and the fact Alli is always larking around and getting herself into mischief!
> 
> Alli for short suits her too because she can be a beautiful shiny showy horse, but usually shes a shaggy tomboy horse and Alli seemed to fit


I LOVE Allouette cheese!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Zorro came with his name. His papers are lost but hubby remembers when the rodeo company he worked for bought him that he was registered....he is still Zorro. Fitting for a black(actually dark bay) horse.

Gracie Mae came with her name too. Gray Overo Paint, but you can't tell untill you get her wet. She is very picky. Can be very sweet but will not hesitate to bite and kick other horses or cows. Her papers says halter bred but she has some fancy moves on a cow and will tow one.

Stilts came to me as Stilts. But when he came to the trainer I was working for his name was "Steve". Which I loved, I always name my roping dummies Steve. I still think it should be Steve, but I don't like changing a horses name, its bad luck....and he has enough of that already, Mr. Accident Prone. Knowing him now, I should of named him "CRASH"

Cracker didn't come with a name, so I named him that. He looks like a cracker because he is Gray/white. I always wanted to name a horse that....and Pickle....and Peanut....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I will decide on a few names I like and then go stand by the corral, start saying a name and see if the horse responds. The last horses name I changed put his ears back with his old name, I said a few names to him, one he bobbed his head on, and i would repeat the name to him for a few days, and did not get the same response, then my hubby came up with a name, said the name to the horse, he perked his ears came to the fence. Every time we would call the name he would positively respond. so he chose his name  Seems kinda silly, but the horse responds. As for registered names, I use names combined in the pedigree, even if I go four or five back.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Sam's registered name is DDF Sam I AM.

If names mean anything, he is the Karma horse. I was introduced to him as Sam. But after I received his papers, I realized he was named after my favorite Dr. Suess character, Sam from Green Eggs and Ham.

When Sam is being a butt, I will make up poems and rhymes that play along the Green Eggs and Ham.

I do not like it when you fuss, I do not like it in the field, I do not like it in the ring, I do not like it Sam I Am.


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

Honeyboy. because he is a handsome buckskin. His reg name is JP's Zip Es Honey Bar. and i named him when he was born. I was 6


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Magic came with the name Midnight when my grandmother bought her. She was three and I was six. The first time I saw her it was night time and I thought it was 'magic' that since she was black she could disappear at night. So her name is Midnight Magic. 

Annie came with her name, she was my grandmother's horse(I bought all three of mine from her), so I had no say in her name. I bought her a few years later, so kept her name.

Chopper came unregistered and with the name Chip. When she brought him home as a yearling and every horse he met he did the baby 'chop' thing where they clack their mouth open and closed. So he's Chopper. And his registered name is (pending)Rockin Good Time. His sire is CMS Angel Rock...who's grand sire is Rock Star(ApHC).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Smugly. He came to me with the name micky, but he was a full of himself little butt, and absolutely LOVED to show off. He'd steal things from you then prance off knowing you couldn't catch him without the john deere  he's with a pair of little girls I know now, and he's teaching them the very same lesson he taught me. Never leave your lunchbox unattended.  smug little buggar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Onna and Austin Adams (Apr 12, 2012)

i got my horse from my uncle whos a bit of a horse trader but instead of just one we got two a little TNW black and white paint and my dark bukskin my dad decided sense they look alot like the two horses off of Banaza he named them Tonto and Grizz. and it fits them two perfect


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

My mare's registered name is Plaudits Triple T. I just call her T. I keep things simple

With Walka, his name is I'd Walkamile. So , following my motto of keeping it simple, Walka it is. :wink:


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

AQHSAM I also have a sam and that is the exact thing I think of when he is stubborn "I do not like green eggs and ham I do not like them SAM I AM", when he refuses to do something or spooks. His registered name is Cadets Impresso Star and I don't know where they got Sam from that, but it suits him fine. My daughter wanted to change his name but he responds to it and I don't believe in changing anyones identity whether it be adopted children or horses.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

hberrie said:


> I don't believe in changing anyones identity whether it be adopted children or horses.


I get that, Cece/Éowyn is actually the first animal that I've deliberately renamed. (Unless you count calling Justabelle our mini mare 'Jaybee' instead of 'Justy' like the breeder did) If her former owner hadn't ****ed me off so badly (including telling me that it's written CeCe, not Cece) I probably wouldn't have bothered. 

When I was about 7 or 8 we got this great big orange tom cat and he came with the name "Sunshine" - my dad kept calling him 'Scrit' and gradually so did everyone else, but I fought long and hard to keep him "Sunshine"! :lol:


----------



## Rowdy Girl (Aug 1, 2011)

Lord I wish I could post a pic on here....UGH !

My mare's barn name is Rowdy Girl...she a solid black Foundation Quarter with a tude +++, which suit's me just fine, cause we completely understand each other...being an ex-NY'er...I can have a tude as well.....and I'm the only person she will let on her, and trust me, day one was a test and half ( which is why I purchased her )...but we fit and it's been 12 years now.........funny how a soft eye can go MEAN in a nanosecond !.. I find it very funny..LOL..then I think she just laugh's it off as well... my way or my way...teehee


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought my horse all ready named, and registered. So I didnt want to rename him....his registered name is Rodeo Time. But we just call him Rodeo. His original owner named him that after a few days inside from the bad weather, the first thing he did when he got outside was run around bucking like a bronc in the rodeo, hence the name Rodeo, the Time part came from his father Timeraker


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful mare! My first dog's name was Arwen  glad to know I'm not the only nerd who names animals after lord of the rings, haha.

My horse came to my with the name Casper (he's all white... casper the friendly ghost, bleh) but I changed it to Reily. It took me forever to choose a name, and I ended up choosing one that meant more to me than applied to him. My grandma is one of the only people who has 110% encouraged me with my animals and I love her very much. Unfortunately she lives out of state, so I don't get to see her often. Her maiden name is Reily and she loved that as an actual name and always wanted to have an animal named after it. I named him after her so even though she's away physically I'm reminded of her everytime I go to the barn 

As a bonus- turns out the name really fits my boy (to me at least). He even responds to it when I call him or talk to him.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

My Arab came to me with the name Freddy. I had been calling him that for two years before I bought him so it just stuck. After he came to me though, I decided to get him registered with CAHR (Still in the process blah) and I started researching Egyptian names. Because he was my first horse that I had to really had to work hard to train I wanted to call him something regarding a journey so I got the idea to call him El Yusafir, which literally means The Journey. Although, people always seem to think I saw El Lucifer instead of Yusafir which tends to make things a little awkward lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

My horse came to me with the name Lookit. He's a cute little guy, so I guess he wants people to "Look it" him


----------



## Emerald24 (Mar 17, 2012)

My Tennessee Walking Horse's name is Pride's Spotted Shadow. He came with the barn name "Shadow". There are sooo many Walkers with the name Shadow so it just feels so unoriginal. I felt weird about changing his barn name, as he was 14 years old when I got him, so we left him as "Shadow".

My Other gelding's registered name is Takoda. We call him "Kody". He is a 2 year old and is completely full of energy. I feel like re-naming him to PITA, if y'all know what I mean! Hehe!

My friend's poor horse has been renamed 3 times in the past 2 years. He went from Bubba to Forest to Nekoda. Lol!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Hello! 5 out of our 6 kept their original names. However, we did change 1...a paint gelding came with the name Peppy. I mean no disrespect to any one out there whose horse owns this name...but I just kept thinking of a French poodle & it made me giggle. Once home & bathed we noticed a lot of silver hairs in both his mane & tail...that was it! Silver Legacy..aka..Silver now makes me giggle when he steals the halters off the fence or throws the jolley ball at the other horses instead ^-^


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

The horse I am leasing her name is Annabelle and I call her Belle


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Beautiful mare! My first dog's name was Arwen  glad to know I'm not the only nerd who names animals after lord of the rings, haha.


Thank you! And yeah, I'm definitely a nerd - my Rotti x is 'Princess Leia' (Star Wars) and our two sibling kittens are Philip J. Fry (Fry) and Amy Wong (the cartoon Futurama). You can tell which animals my husband named - 'Pepper' the dog, and he says his future horse will be 'Bucky'! :lol:


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

My dad's Tennessee Walker came with the name King from him papers Kingfisher's Copy and he thinks he is the king. 

Then my new Appy name called with the name Sugar and he registered name is A Perfect Illusion. We are thinking of naming her Chaos, because working with her can feel like Chaos. She will keep you on your toes. But still looking for name ideas. 

The past horse I got her was named Sugar I renamed Mystic, as you can tell I hate the name Sugar. But have had an Rusty, Cricket, Sassy, Shelby, Spirit, Jo Jo and Rascal. Plus many more.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Mason was my rescue horse, he was named Marvin by the ranch that sold him for meat, the rescue center named him Slim, my boss that took him in to train him named him Mel, then I trained him, adopted him and renamed him Mason. I felt he needed a strong name, and he responded instantly to the name Mason.

Gibson's name was Huey, it was changed to Gibson because he is the color of Gibson whiskey.

I had a sweet little 3 year old filly that I named Amaretta, and called her Ammie. The name just suited her I guess. 

My current horse was named Magic when I got him. I strongly dislike common names, so I gave him the show name Reckless Abandon, after the Blink 182 song because it has a lot to do with his 'touch me and die' vibe that he gave off when I first met him. And his 'barn name' is Xairyn (pronounced like Siren but with a Z) because I like to make up uncommon and original names for my animals. 

I also had a few un named horses that I had in for training. One of them was a real in your face, bada$$ kind of horse. I named him Sid Vicious after the bass player for the Sex Pistols. The owner of the horse kept that name because it suited him. 
That's all I can think of right now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

My personal's horse name is Buck. I adopted him but that has always been his name, small town with an active riding community means our animal control officer knows most of the horses in the area.  I don't know why he was named that - he doesn't buck and he's not buckskin. I liked the name though and kept it.

My foster horse's name is Lucy, that wasn't her original name but IIRC it sucked. She's a dark red sorrel so I named her after another famous redhead.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

good topic! 
I have Burts Flurry - we call her Burt after a family friend 
H Masterton - or Harry named after the farrier
Chris's Vacation - named after a family member and out of the sire dream vacation. 
We also have new addition whose probably going to be Royalties cup run and barn name Chara because he was huge like the hockey player. After his sire RC Royalty and cup run in reference to the stanley cup.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

My son has his very own horse now, a little standardbred gelding. 
I told him last Sunday when we bought him, to pick out a name. ( May have been a mistake)...

Meet Cobilion. ( a pokemon who is a horse)....LOL


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

The look in your son's eyes says it all....


----------



## Hearts Song (Jun 6, 2012)

I got my mare from a slaughter auction last September around 9/11. She came in a red, white, and blue halter. So, the name Miss. Independence (aka Indy) was given to her.. and BOY does it fit her!!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Char was called Char by the BO. my Fiance and I have no idea what her registered name would be if she even has one. 

We call her Charis, Charis (name) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

we think it fits her well.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

*Journey*

My horse's name is Journey. It was Goldie when she came to me. Blah. 

I love the name Journey. I have always wanted a horse and always thought I would name it Journey. Finally got my wish at age 57, Christmas 2 years ago. Don't know her past except for the few months before I had her, but she's all mine. To me, you have to have a name that sounds great when you call it across the pasture. "Jourrrrneeeyyyy!" sounds wonderful. She comes when I call her, too. =)


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Have a 10 year old Morgan/mustang gelding that is named Moose, well cuz he has a head shaped like a moose big ridged nose ugly as a mud fence but goes all day and just don't know what quit means.
then we have our young pair a 3y/o Tobiano Paint named Macie and a 2y/o red dun QH named Dixie the signifigance is my wife is from the south and these are the Mason Dixon line...lol


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Dashin Kings Quincy is our mare, AKA Dash. Ugh.
My gelding's name was Wrangler so I changed it to Rick as in a rick of wood because he was sunfaded bay. It suits him to a T but now with (*) trainer I wish I had named him Abendigo. I'll name my next horse that! 
Then Cowboy, he came with that name so we kept it, a cute cowboy for our cute little cowgirl! Otherwise it could have been something like "Super Fa La La Wonder Pony", "Droopy", "Ischmagoonie Blah Blah", she did mention "Banjo" which would have been cute. Needless to say we've had some VERY interesting pet names around here! LOL!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My employer sent me to get a Clyde from a breeder on the other side of the state, so I took my Mom and my trailer and off we went. The breeder had three that would suit our purpose, so I called my employer and told him about the horses, #1 $XXXXX, #2 $2000 more, and the one I like is $3000 above that. I love spending other peoples money!!
I got the one I liked, his name was Sam. 

A month later the breeder calls up to see how the horse is working out, I told him Sam was doing great. He asked me who was Sam, I said Sam was the horse I bought from him. He was confused as to which horse I bought and I explained that the barn manager called him Sam. He laughed heatily and explained that the manager calls them all Sam.

Sam stuck.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Link was originally Turbo, then the people I bought him from called him Dink. So he became Link, as in my "link" to the 1D. His registered name though is Money For Redman, love it 

Heart has a blaze thats in the shape of a heart at the top, so Heart is obvious. Her registered name is even based on the blaze, My Awesome Heart
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My Morgan was bred to be a halter horse stud so his registered name is Man of the Year. He completely and utterly failed at his intended purpose, so he was gelded and shipped across the country to a trainer who lightly started him and sold him to me. 

Barn name is Timmy, I have no idea if the trainer christened him with that or his original breeder. I didn't like it and was going to change it but my BO has a superstition regarding changing names (registered or barn) and the last person you want to upset is the one taking care of your horse, so he stayed Timmy. It suits him perfectly though and grew on me. I wouldn't think of changing it now!


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

I already posted about Maisy's name, but I have to admit, now that I see others have too , that I too changed her name. She had already had two names that I knew of, so I figured what's one more change? Also, she did learn her name really quickly (probably associates it with peppermints). I have to admit after having horses for over 30 years she is the only one I have changed; I guess I had a hard time shaking that old superstition. 

My horse before Maisy name was Chip, and I wanted to change his barn name, as there are a million "Chips" in the QH show ring, but when the previous owner overheard me say that she really got upset with me and made me promise that I would not change his name, which I did promise (and didn't change it) because I was afraid she wouldn't sell him to me!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Bumperoo because I like reading these 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

My APHA gelding's name is Mystique Hawk or just Hawk for short. His dam was called Lacey's Mystique and he came to me with the name Hawk already so I just added the two together make his registered name. I didn't want to change his name as he really has eyes like a hawk-sometimes too hawk-like for my liking but I love him and his hawk eyes so much.

My Arabian/Saddlebred's name is Joey. I have no idea where it came from as his registered name is Canadian Beauty's Dreamcatcher. I have all sorts of nicknames for him such as Joe-Joe, Joseph, His Royal Highness just for fun. His presence seems to command more than just plain Joe hence the HRH. I love him to bits no matter what name I call him.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, we got Pumpkin with his. Although word has it that while he was with his previous owners, he never really had one. A girl across the road used to feed him pumpkins all the time in effort to turn him orange, so I guess it stuck as a name!


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

Well my Arabs registered name is spectacular zell... (zell) he gets his name after his sire... My mare was formerly known as Sadie, but I changed it cuz that was her old life n with me Sadie felt wierd. So now her name is Neytiri. Yes from avatar! Lol. It is one of my favorite names it's beautiful and fits my gorgeous smart mare!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Our OTTB came with the registered name of Eight D B. To us, he's just DB. A very proper, dignified older gentleman who would never even think of doing anything wrong.

My 14.2 hand racking horse is Mr. Big Stuff. Because he thinks he is. He's full of it. He thinks he's 17.2 and can tell you what to do, where to go and when, and probably at what speed. Once he realizes you're on to him, he will cooperate with you. If you EVER let him get his way, you're doomed. DOOMED! He keeps a scorecard in his head and if you hope to do anything with him, you had better be ahead on points. And stay there.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well my girl's registered name is She Don't Lie, most likely derived from her dam's name, Trust The Bride. Her barn name though, came at her own fault XD as a filly, she was the hardest to deal with, meanest, stubbornest little horse our farm has ever owned. Although she's only a 34" tall miniature, she was pretty much considered to be a man eater, because she'd lunge straight at your face with her teeth bared and hooves sharpened xD everyone was scared of her and she was lucky to be named Sour rather than one of the many curse words that everyone generally called her. She came to me with that name and we never really changed it, even though she's a reformed soul now  it still suits her at times, and I think its kind of cute anyways. haha


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Aww, she's adorable


----------



## kindraeventing (Jun 10, 2012)

I got Kindra with her name. Her full name is Kindred Spirit. It really fits her as she loves people. She'll follow you around and in lessons she'll hang her head over the instructor's shoulder. It's a little awkward to tell people her name is Kindra, (I usually get Kendra) but I really like it. Plus since I bought her when she was 15 it felt wrong to change her name when she'd had it all of her life.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

My Teddy was "Zues". It just didn't suit him. He is Friesian/ Percheron/Appy. He was calm and sweet and stout. He's very willing, and loves to be by me. He will leave his feed, to come say hi to me. When I first laid eyes on him, I knew I wanted him. And the name Teddy Roosevelt popped in my head. He's a pretty bay.
Kumar was named for "Harold and Kumar go to White Castle's" Kumar. They have the same beautiful color. He is racing QH/Thouroughbred and his name used to be Snelling - for Ft.Snelling in St.Paul, MN. He has an attitude, and can be really naughty and pushy. He's in re-training, to get some on-the-ground respect from him.
Lars just looks Scandanavian. he is Lars Ulrich. Named for a guitar player for Metalica. Lars is a sorrel yearling, but he has "big hair". His main is just soooo full. He is QH/Shire. The name was a joint effort between my 22 year old son and me. He's affectionate and willing. We have only had him 3 weeks today. He had no name before that.


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

My mares registered name is Jacquelines Honey and she came to me with the name Honey..I had always said when I got my first horse, if it was a mare, I was going to name it Arabella, which means "answered prayer" in latin. So, when "Honey" came to me I quickly realized she was too sassy to be called something so sweet like Honey, and I changed her name to Arabella which fits much better as she truly is my answered prayer


----------



## klaatu (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a clydesdale cross gelding who i named Klaatu... hes big and black. suits him so much.
Named him after the alien on the day the earth stood still >:] haha


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

My mare came with the name "Pie Face" (Pie for short) because of her bald face, but I didn't like it. I changed it to Sky because of her coloring, she reminded me of a cloudy day, and I thought if she had any attachment to her old name, Sky at least rhymed. Unfortunately her color has changed from mostly gray with red undertones, to mostly red with gray undertones. Now she reminds me of a rusty piece of metal. Oh well.

Her almost 2 week old foal we named "Red" because he reminds us of a red headed kid covered in freckles.


----------



## EmilyLovesHorses (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay, well, Eli was named after Eli from Degrassi because they're both so freakin' cute,unpredictable,and sweet at the same time.
Jedda's name was really suppose to be 'Jetta' inferring that she was as fast as a jet, but I think it sounds better with the Ds, so yeah.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Minina came with her name: it's a diminutive for 'girl' in Portuguese, I think. I don't like it particularly but she does know it, and it is kind of spoiled-princessy, which suits her. 

Quillay didn't have a name, we wanted something to commemorate Chile where we bought her, and quillay is a type of native tree... and she's brown... yeah, I agree, it's tenuous. But it still sounds nice 

Canelo is Canelo because when we did the bill of sale, they put 'canelo' as his colour. So he's called 'the cinnamon-coloured one'. We call him Canelito a lot of the time but Canelo really suits him as it's a little ponderous to say, and he's got that deliberate draft movement when he's turned out. 

Luna was a name suggested by my boyfriend as we were sitting in the back of the pickup leading her from her field to her owner's house, watching her. He threw out a lot of names and as I was riding her home the next day, that one stuck. I call her Loony a lot, or Lunapalooza. I don't know why, but I think it really suits her: he came up trumps with that one.


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

My boy's registered name is Razzles Clu. He is a grandson of Kid Clu. The people I bought him from called him Razzle, but I didn't think the name was pretty enough so I call him Nohea (noh-hey-a), which is Hawaiian for handsome


----------



## sammiejo10 (Jun 23, 2012)

Skips name was skip, i was going to change it, until my brothers dad (we have different dads) when i got skip, gave me his fathers chaps who had past away years ago. They were hand made by his dad and were his rodeo chaps, and the had his name Skip across the bottom of his chaps  so skips name stuck.. 

Capone got his name because im in a old gangster name phase, and when i think Al Capone aka Baby face it fits him


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Victor and Norman came with their names, and my mom wouldn't let me change them. 

Vic's name has grown on me. It really suits him. He's like a hoity-toity British aristocrat. :lol: His full name is Classic Victor. Not very creative, but at least it's easy to remember.

Norman, on the other hand, has his name because his breeder thought his face marking looked like Norman Rockwell. I don't get it, and I totally don't see Norman Rockwell on his face, but he remains to be Norman. I thought Atlas would have been a cool name for him, 'cause he's so big. Oh, well. lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Charlie because it took me like a month to come up with a name and everybody was gatting annoyed that i just called him Jacka** so once i caled him charlie horse and it stuck
i wanted to name a horse luke and when we got charlie my mom was like u could name him luke short for lucifer! (he was born 6-6-06) but i couldnt name a horse after the devil?! ach shes crazy sometimes

Josie was alays Josie. dont know where it came from (Theirons Smoothnwide is her registered name) but she had Josie for 10 yrs before i got her and i kept it.

Sugar is registered Miss Brown Sugar 

Red is a red horse....

and Hawkeye was named after some tv show host like a gazzilion years ago.

wer not very original....


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Snickers came with his name. It is common around here that horses are given "cooler", more elegant names, especially if they are to become breeding or sports horses, but Snickers was to become a gelding (because his dam was "nothing special" ), so I guess the breeder decided to go for a "funny" name.

I briefly considered to change his name (it would have to start with an "S" and have an "R" in it), thinking of Saruman or Seraph, but I soon understood that his name suits him to the bone, so I abandoned that idea.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Saranda said:


> I briefly considered to change his name (it would have to start with an "S" and have an "R" in it), thinking of Saruman or Seraph, but I soon understood that his name suits him to the bone, so I abandoned that idea.


Sometimes names just suit them, even if it's never something you would have picked. My previous mare was "May" (don't know where that came from, registered name was Windin Soprano) - I thought about changing it but it stuck. I called her "Mabel" when she was bad. I recently sold her to my parents, who affectionately call her "Aunt Ma" (don't ask me why...)


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I named one of my horses thunder because he is a wee bit fluffy and has thunder thighs hahahahah!


----------



## Arizahn (Sep 25, 2011)

My mare's passport has her registered as NL Alhadiye - the NL stands for the stud she was bred at, which was Northern Lights Arabians, in Ireland. Alhadiye is Arabic for "the gift". Her old owner had just shortened it to Ali.

I decided to change it to Grusha, which is a Russian name meaning "wild horse". I got some shocked looks for changing her name, but she had been having a few health issues anyway and needed a change of luck!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Arizahn, sorry, if this is inappropriate or if I am mistaken, but, as far as I know Russian (which is pretty well), Grusha (spelled Груша ) means generally a pear, but can also mean "punching bag" in street slang. In what sources did you find that it means also "wild horse"?


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

His name was Romeo as he is quite the charmer and loves girls , however, the stall that was reserved for him was right next to, yep, a Romeo. I found out later his registered track name was Foot Work.

I went with my Scots roots and named him Highland Chief. His barn name is Paddy, short for Padraic which is the gaelic form of Patrick.


----------



## Arizahn (Sep 25, 2011)

Saranda said:


> Arizahn, sorry, if this is inappropriate or if I am mistaken, but, as far as I know Russian (which is pretty well), Grusha (spelled Груша ) means generally a pear, but can also mean "punching bag" in street slang. In what sources did you find that it means also "wild horse"?


To my knowledge, the version I picked is the diminutive form of Agrafina (spelling from memory there!). It's a pet name, and was used for several female characters in plays. I will go hunt out my source.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, I'm eager to know.  

As for Agrafina, it is Greek origin, used also in Russian, and means "born feet first".


----------



## Arizahn (Sep 25, 2011)

Agrafena from Agrippina (mother of Nero), apparently Agrippina came from Agrippa which was from two Greek words: wild and horse! This was from a website called:
Behind the Name: Meaning of Names, Baby Name Meanings

I love how words get adopted by other languages and end up with new meanings over time! Studied history of the English language at university, and it was a lot of fun.

So, wild horse, born feet first, pear, or punching bag...:lol:


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

So interesting! Yeah, the same with Snickers - at first I thought his name comes from the chocolate bar (and that is the meaning the breeder probably meant, as we are not an English speaking country), but then I started searching and found out that Snickers was the name of the favorite horse of the inventor of the chocolate bar! And, that it had actually originated from the verb "to snicker", which had, in Old English, meant - "to whinny", but nowadays Snicker means "a snide, slightly stifled laugh". Which suits him perfectly, being the tricstery and loud horse he is!


----------



## ShortyHorse11 (Jan 16, 2012)

My current barrel horse, foundation QH, completely cow bred - Registered name is Driftwoods Willie, he was called Willie when we bought him and my husband changed his name to Tank as he is quite a beastly boy.

Barrel horse in training, appendix built but foundation bred QH - Registered name Captain Jack Spif, didnt have a name when we bought him as a 3 year old. He is now called CJ which is short for Captain Jack.

Husbands new roping horse in training, foundation QH, built like a brick sh** house - Registered name Pacific Easy Angel, was called Pistol Annie by the girl we bought her from, her name was changed to Angel before she even got home.

My 17 year old TWH - Not registered, full name is Alisado, means smooth in Spanish. My mom named him, he used to be hers and I stole him from her. I can him Ali for short, or Ali Baba, or dumbass..

Hubby's spotted saddle horse - Not Registered, got him in TN and the people we got him from were calling him Bubble Gum, my husband of course would not let that fly so he got named Chief. His "registered" name is Wrigley's Chief Player.. my husband is from Chicago and is a Cubs fan.


----------



## SGM (May 31, 2012)

We have a Grace, Sugar & Rags. Jazz is here on trial but will be going home soon.

Grace we named ourselves. When we bought her, her real name was not known so since she has gray in her a friend of mine suggested Gracie and it stuck. 

Sugar came with her name, I've had a Sugar goat before so we aren't changing any names, so Sugar she is. 

Rags is the only one I'd really love to change the name of but we never did. I can't stand that name for a pony but alas its his name so Rags he is. 

Jazz is actually Jasmine but has been called Jazz for short.


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

My current horse came with an original name...Blackie. Guess what color he is. So because he's small and awesome with kids, I re-named him Little Rock Star aka Rocky.

Whenever I've felt the need to change a horse's name, I've always tried to make it sound similar to his previous name...IF he already knows it and responds to it.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

My new mare started off as Angel. She is a super nice girl so I guess it fit her personality but its such a generic name so I had to change it. She is now Kali.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

Our new palomino came with the name Ed. Real original, huh? I absolutely hate it, but it fits.


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

Harry was originally named Clyde but I get the impression the guy may have just made it up off his head. 
We couldn't actually decide on a name for him for AGES and then I walked into the living room one day after being at the stables and noticed my brothers were watching Star Wars, the scene where Hans Solo (Played by the lovely Harrison Ford) and Chewbacca go into the hanger with all the storm troopers in it for some reason and then run back out down a corridor towards the camera.
Then for some reason I just shouted "Harrison! I mean Harry!" and that's how Harry (or Harrison) got his name. I do also call him Harrison Ford for a joke sometimes, I get some funny looks, but he is named after him.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

AnnaT said:


> Harry was originally named Clyde but I get the impression the guy may have just made it up off his head.
> We couldn't actually decide on a name for him for AGES and then I walked into the living room one day after being at the stables and noticed my brothers were watching Star Wars, the scene where Hans Solo (Played by the lovely Harrison Ford) and Chewbacca go into the hanger with all the storm troopers in it for some reason and then run back out down a corridor towards the camera.
> Then for some reason I just shouted "Harrison! I mean Harry!" and that's how Harry (or Harrison) got his name. I do also call him Harrison Ford for a joke sometimes, I get some funny looks, but he is named after him.


OK - this I love. I named my cat Harrison after watching Air Force One. Everyone assumes he's named after Harry Potter b/c we call him Harry for short.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh, goodness. We have some pretty interesting names lol.
*Taco* - his original name was Gyp, (High Dice Gyp) but my aunt thought that the name was too "girly." (I STILL don't see the reasoning behind that! lol)
*Goose* - as a little girl I couldn't pronounce Deuce, so his name's been Goose ever since!
*Chicken* - Uhm. Lets just say that she likes the game "Chicken." Especially when the fence is the other player LOL
*Doodles* - Her name was originally Trixie, which transformed into Trickadoodles, and, eventually, Doodles! (Now Doodle Bug...)
*Newter* - (Yes, it's pronounced Neuter) came out with a lightning bolt down his face, so he was named Newt Potter. (The Newt part came from his registered name: New Jack Cash.)
*Whiskers* - an oops baby. Short for Whiskey Tango Foxtrot. (WTF?)
*Sissy* - a complete joke. She's just the opposite and very Witchy (with a capital B!)
*Otie* - off of the movie Barn Yard (Otis)
*Buzz* - Buzz Lightyear!! He was described to me as a "rocket on jet fuel."
...and I'll stop there while I can. :lol: There are still who knows how many??


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I was always told it was bad luck to change a name so my 2 are the names they came with

Grace a grade appendix qh her owner said she was a graceful filly with where we got her from I am just glad she had a nice name 
she is a Graceful B most days

Rex's Cody Jo is a reg Paint and we call him Cody

funny thing is we have a dog named Grace and a dog named Cody so it is interesting some times


hubbies kids have 

3 paints

hootie after hottie and the blow fish
Moe i have no clue she is a pretty girl
and Stich well she is a barrel horse and keeps you giggling..
I know they have reg names but not sure what they are


----------



## jumpingxstandardbred (Jun 28, 2012)

I named my horse Secret. I named her this because, well.. her previous name had no meaning to me. The purpose of buying a horse was because I loved it and because It was my best friend. 
A horse is your best friend. You can tell them ANYTHING, seriously.. and they will NEVER tell anyone. I mean, no one could understand them even if they did tell someone exept you if they did. 
They are always there, they are the best therapy. 
So.. she is my secret holder,  Forever and always, I tell her everything. 
She is there through the hard times to share the tears and through the good times to share the glory.

She's my best friend. We've been through so much. She knows how to push my buttons and I know how to push hers. As much as we can hate eachother one day, we will always love eachother at the end of the day. We've overcome alot. been through alot of judgments, people discouraging us. We still go through it,but its worth it. I can come home crying because of a bad day at school, because someone made my day hell. And she will instantly make me happy. She lets me cry in her neck and I tell her everything. She is my Secret holder. <3


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Savana is my older bay tobiano mare;her name is Spanish for "open plain". She came with that name and it does fit her in a way,as she loves to just open up and fly,and what better place to do that than in a big wide open space? 
My other bay tobiano mare is Sequoya,and her name is Cherokee for "sparrow". She got that name at just a few hours old as she would flit here and there like a little bird,never still for long.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

countryryder said:


> My other bay tobiano mare is Sequoya,and her name is Cherokee for "sparrow". She got that name at just a few hours old as she would flit here and there like a little bird,never still for long.


I've heard the name 'Sequoya' before, I never knew it meant sparrow. I like that - though I have a soft spot for sparrows, I have a big tattoo of one on my left arm! 

(not the best picture, but the only one I have on my computer right now)


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very neat thread  My late Paint/QH gelding came with the name Cooper but IMO it just didn't suit him so I changed it to Apache as he looked like he could be an Indian horse/pony. Here is a pic of him














And then a few months after my beloved Apache passed away I was given my current stud muffin..Gray Sky Aledo Elite,a 2009 QH gelding  He originally had the name Aledo but the woman I got him from didn't like it and called him Al for short...I personally didn't like it so I decided to change it and after some thinking came up with Wolf. Here is the Wolfman as he is affectionately called around the barn


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

I have an Arab x QH as well.  her name is Nyx. Means goddess of the night in Greek mythology.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I didn't name Brock but it means badger in Old English. Which suits, because he's very dark bay with four white socks. But he was probably named after Peter Brock, the racing car driver  which is entirely unsuitable because he's definitely not a speed fiend...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Tinkers **** - When my DH was asked what he wanted to name the new little filly he said it didn't matter because she probably wouldn't be worth a tinker's ****. Some of you younger folks may not be familiar with that expression, so ask someone old. The best part is that she has been the best racehorse we've ever had. She's 9 yrs old and still racing and still improving. She's had 31 wins, 19 place and 10 shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

redpony that's awesome. Love those 'spur of the moment' names. Perhaps if she'd been called Million Dollar Baby she would have been a complete flop at the track, she clearly took her name as a challenge to prove her real worth! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WTFCas (Jun 11, 2012)

midnighttwilight; said:


> My one year old came with the name I don't know? horse? as his named when asked it so we changed it to Atreyu from the Never Ending Story.


My son's middle name is Atreyu, he's also named for the Never Ending Story character. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The last 2 that I've named have been tribute names for my grandpa's long passed stud that the family farm was started with. His name was Doc. Dam is Peppy San Badger bred so we mixed the 2, last year's colt is "Docs Merit Badger" and this year's filly "Docs Badger of Honor". 

Woodstock was one that my grandpa let the AQHA choose his reg'd name and it was really awful. He was sold as a weanling and bought back as a long 3, they had been calling him "Piney". Yuk. So was playing around and was talking with a friend and we were discussing his name and breeding. His grandsire is "Doc Woods" and my friend says hey what about "Woodstock" since he is Doc Woods breeding stock. So he became Woodstock, thought most days he answers to "Hey, Knothead." 

We just got a new addition, I think he is the most aptly named critter on the farm. His name is "Munchie" dubbed so because he is a munchkin but very fitting because he certainly doesn't appear to have missed a meal...EVER.
The portly pony


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> redpony that's awesome. Love those 'spur of the moment' names. Perhaps if she'd been called Million Dollar Baby she would have been a complete flop at the track, she clearly took her name as a challenge to prove her real worth! ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you're right! I guess when she starts having colts we'll be thinking of names like Slowest Horse Ever and Wishidsavedmystudfee, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Hahahahahaha that last one is brilliant. I'd be tempted to do it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

redpony said:


> I think you're right! I guess when she starts having colts we'll be thinking of names like Slowest Horse Ever and Wishidsavedmystudfee, lol!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those are fantastic! :lol:


----------



## Jsutton (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine was Bucca. She is the most delicate built 16-3 hand TWH/Saddlebred mare I have ever seen. She has a beautiful lower jaw line and cheek. It is so sharp! So I named her for her cheeks (bucal is the medical term for cheek)


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Jsutton said:


> Mine was Bucca. She is the most delicate built 16-3 hand TWH/Saddlebred mare I have ever seen. She has a beautiful lower jaw line and cheek. It is so sharp! So I named her for her cheeks (bucal is the medical term for cheek)


Lol that is not what I thought when I first read 'Bucca'... my husband wants to name his horse (when we eventually get one for him) 'Bucky' or 'Biter.' This is also the guy that wants a sweet marshmallow dog named 'Killer.' :lol:


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Hip Hop - that's what he was originally called, i think it's because the girl he was originally brought for likes hip hop and other kinds of dancing!


----------



## DennisDarwin (Jun 27, 2012)

MysterySparrow said:


> Zanna is a play on Zan from Zan Par Bar who is strong in her pedigree and Xanax because she is my anti-anxiety medicine.


Haha .. Prozach came with the name Zach. But he's my medication; plus he looks like a professor. So we shortened Professor Zach to Prozach


----------



## RemingtonSteele (Oct 17, 2009)

When I was looking for a horse I saw Remmy who was just always by himself but you could tell it was because he wanted to be. He is very suave and is usually hiding behind trees or something so he doesn't have to be caught  

So to honor James Bond, that tall dark and handsome man who is always on his own and tries to remind under the radar, I named him Remington Steele


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Mine have registered names but they don't matter.

Icky- I think I named her that due to warts she had when a baby. She thinks it means "Most Wonderful"

Whiskey- cuz you gotta be drunk to ride her:wink:

Grandie- short for 'grand way to die', she's stunningly grand (just ask her)


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I made all mine's show names :3

Diamond = Tiny Diamond Dancer
Cause she is 14hh, does nothing but dance in crossties, and her name is Diamond :3 I have gotten lots of compliments on this one...

Oats = High Livin'
I actually didn't make this one  He is registered under it. 

Cowboy = Raise the Bar High
I love this song, and it fit him. His reg. name is JustCallMeCowboy ... but for local shows, which is all we do now, I mix it up a little :3


----------



## Nicole (Mar 21, 2008)

A Rizen Talent - born on Easter day


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Let Your Love Raina Down, barn name Raina.

I'm betting they named her before they knew her personality, because she is _*so*_ not a lover! The irony is funny to me. I call her Raina on her good days, Spitfire on her fiery days. She came with the name Raina, it seemed to fit, and I like it


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Indi came with the name cinco when I got him because he was the 5th of 7 horses his owner had bought. I hated the name and I wanted a geographic or map name, so when I watched the play "Music Man" at our local high school I got the song "Gary Indiana" stuck in my head for the first week I had him, his name became Gary Indiana, or Indi for short.

Later when Indi had retired I adopted Fargo who came with the name "Scoot" because he was afraid of everything and would scoot quickly sideways when frightened. I HAD to change his name because I am an unconfident rider and the last thing I needed to think about was him scooting away from me! Jokingly I told one of my friends that I should name him after my bank Wells Fargo since all of my money would be going to him from now on, after I said it, the song "The Wells Fargo Wagon" which is also from the play "Music Man" got stuck in my head, so it just seemed right to call him Fargo.


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

Maverick, my mother's new boy. He came with the name and it fits him PERFECTLY!


----------



## samshane (Feb 5, 2012)

Our horse's registered name is Outlaw James - the rescue called him Jesse. My daughter and I thought it was perfect.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

